# Recommendations on when to visit WDW



## Denise L (Nov 28, 2006)

We have gone to WDW the past two Thanksgivings. In 2008, I'll be looking to go at a different time of year. What are your recommendations based on the following criteria?

1. Temps in the 70s...mid, to 80s..we want to swim
2. Mild humidity
3. Longer park hours (with MK open to 10pm at least)
4. Likelihood that most major attractions (Splash Mountain, Big Thunder) will not be under refurbishment
5. Daily and nightly parades and fireworks

I was thinking March 22-29, and it might be Spring Break for CA schools since it is Easter Week. Would that week be more crowded than Thanksgiving week?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 28, 2006)

Although close to your Thanksgiving timeframe, I would suggest October. The two best events at WDW are the Food & Wine Festival and the Halloween party, both of which are in October. 
Your other criteria is also met since MK will be open until midnight with the best fireworks and parade at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.
Temps and humidity are perfect. Crowds are just right; not too crowded, but busy enough to keep attractions from a scheduled refurbishment.


----------



## elaine (Nov 28, 2006)

*3/22/08 will be VERY crowded*

I believe that Easter is 3/23/08---this will be one of the peak weeks at Disney.  If you can go even 1 week later, starting 4/1/08 you will be MUCH better. And 2 weeks later would be ideal.


----------



## gjw007 (Nov 28, 2006)

I like early December but the temperatures are unpredictable as it may be nice or it may be cold.  I also go in mid-to-late May with the Star Wars weekend at MGM and the temperatures are in the range that you listed, maybe a little warmer.


----------



## Jeni (Nov 28, 2006)

We like late September, October, early November, and April, but not during spring break.  I think most, if not all, pools are heated, so even if the temperature has dipped, we've still been able to swim.


----------



## Jay_G (Nov 28, 2006)

May can be very hot.  People have reported that May seemed like the hottest month.  The logic being that if you come from the North you haven't expirenced hot in many months.  So a humid 99 degreess fells worse in May then a Humid 110 in august after getting use to 80 and 90s at home in July and august.

I've gone in September, November, December & January. I really like the first full week after thanksgiving.  That would be this week.  I'm going next week because of a gathering of Disney Geeks called Mousefest. 

Touring Plans dot com has the average crowd each day for the year.  I think they charge about $6 or $7 for the info so I will most post it here.  Most guide books will also have numbers for differnt weeks.  

The Flower show at Epcot looks amazing, I've gone to Food & wine a number of times and it's OK, but how much can you eat, in Epcot's world Showcase? The special events are mostly very expencive $150 for dinner during food & wine and I'm just not at that point in my life where I can do that.   So it doesn't add as much to the expirence as I would have expected, though anyone could really enjoy the flower show in the spring.

Christmas at WDW is amazing, but you have probibly seen all of that unless you go very early november.

Jay


----------



## Denise L (Nov 28, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Okay, I admit that Easter week will probably be packed  . But I have kids so I may have to travel during breaks so I'm just trying to figure out how guilty I will feel taking them out. I'm not too guilt-ridden yet, but in 2008...who knows?

The week after Thanksgiving sounds pretty nice...cooler maybe? But the parks will probably have shorter hours? Do the fireworks only happen on the weekends during slow times?

Flower show...I have to look up when that typically is. My daughter loves flowers. Spring would be nice, not too hot yet. Is this considered a busy time as well?

Now in October for the MNSSHP, is that jam packed and how does it work? It is an extra cost to stay extra hours at the MK, and during those extra hours, there is a parade? Does the MK open until midnight just for the party or also during the F&W Festival weeks? My husband and I probably can't do a lot of eating since we have the kids who don't eat at restaurants (I actually LOST weight last week at the parks, amazing!).

I guess I should dig out my 05 Unofficial Guide to do some research!  Glad I have a lot of time to figure it out.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 28, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> Now in October for the MNSSHP, is that jam packed and how does it work? It is an extra cost to stay extra hours at the MK, and during those extra hours, there is a parade?


No, it's not jam packed. In fact, ticket sales are limited for MNSSHP. It can get a bit crowded for MNSSHP during weekends and on the 31st, but not jam packed.



> Does the MK open until midnight just for the party or also during the F&W Festival weeks??


I'm not sure about this. We go to a couple MNSSHP's every year, so we aren't looking for late nights at MK other than those. 



> My husband and I probably can't do a lot of eating since we have the kids who don't eat at restaurants (I actually LOST weight last week at the parks, amazing!).


Only the signature dinners and formal wine tastings are big & pricey. Most of it is booths set up with sample sizes of food & wine. There are about 20 different booths around World Showcase that represent different countries. The samples range from $2 to $5 each.

You just can't go wrong with F&W. There is something for everyone.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 28, 2006)

Forgot- Yes, there is a special Halloween parade, and special fireworks during MNSSHP.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 28, 2006)

Forgot again- Yes, MNSSHP is a separate admission of about $40.


----------



## Denise L (Nov 28, 2006)

Carl D said:
			
		

> Forgot again- Yes, MNSSHP is a separate admission of about $40.



Wow, $40 pp for one late night? So we buy our regular park hoppers and then add on $160 for one night? No wonder it's not super crowded....

I suppose the other option would be NOT to visit a park at all during the day and then not use the hopper? Or do you have to have park admission that day AND add on the MNSSHP?

I suppose I will look for an old schedule to see when the special parade and fireworks start for the party. I imagine it is similar every year.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 28, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> Wow, $40 pp for one late night? So we buy our regular park hoppers and then add on $160 for one night? No wonder it's not super crowded....
> 
> I suppose the other option would be NOT to visit a park at all during the day and then not use the hopper? Or do you have to have park admission that day AND add on the MNSSHP?
> 
> I suppose I will look for an old schedule to see when the special parade and fireworks start for the party. I imagine it is similar every year.


The ticket will USUALLY allow for MK entrance at 4 pm, so that is 8 hours at MK without using a Park Hopper day.

Some weekends and always Halloween night will sell out. It's a very popular event, and most who attend find it to be worth the money.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 28, 2006)

Not sure why I can't get everything in one post-

This year I believe the parties started in late September. There may be discounts for DVC Members and annual passholders for certain nights.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 28, 2006)

I second the thought of going in October. The Halloween party is great, well worth the additional $ and the Food and Wine Festival is one the the best things to do in Disney.


----------



## iluvwdw (Nov 28, 2006)

Jay_G said:
			
		

> That would be this week.  I'm going next week because of a gathering of Disney Geeks called Mousefest.
> 
> Jay



I will be there working the REGISTRATION TABLE from 2:30p-3:30p!!!


----------



## beanie (Nov 29, 2006)

*I agree with oct*

only don't do as we did and go during columbus week. the parks were very crowded for oct but we picked this week a yr and a half ago as we had 30 people. by the way easter is april 8th next yr .


----------



## Denise L (Nov 29, 2006)

beanie said:
			
		

> only don't do as we did and go during columbus week. the parks were very crowded for oct but we picked this week a yr and a half ago as we had 30 people. by the way easter is april 8th next yr .



Thanks for the tip. We are looking at 2008, and Easter is in March that year.  I can't believe I printed a calendar out for 2008 already...my DH thinks I am crazy, planning so far ahead!


----------



## Denise L (Nov 29, 2006)

Carl D said:
			
		

> Not sure why I can't get everything in one post-
> 
> This year I believe the parties started in late September. There may be discounts for DVC Members and annual passholders for certain nights.



Thanks! I found the old dates and yes, DVC members get 10% off tickets to the party. I guess I have some reading and planning to do. Luckily, I'm starting early enough, so I have a year before I can book if I go in October 2008. Is Hurricane season over and done with then?


----------



## Jeni (Nov 29, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> Thanks! I found the old dates and yes, DVC members get 10% off tickets to the party. I guess I have some reading and planning to do. Luckily, I'm starting early enough, so I have a year before I can book if I go in October 2008. Is Hurricane season over and done with then?



Technically, it is still hurricane season.  I think that runs through 11/30, but most of them pop up in September.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Middle of October*

We have been there several times, but this year we went in the middle of October and it was great!   I would recommend that time of the year.  Good temperatures and not over crowded.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 29, 2006)

March is very crowded.

you can go really earlier leave then the parks get too crowded and come back that night.

March can be as bad as Nov in the temperature range.

the best thing about March is everything is blossoming. even trees you won't believe had flowers.

It is probably one of the prettiest times to be at WDW.

Thanksgiving is popular as crowded as most of the spring break -  but Easter and the week before (Palm) are peak season the only thing that beats them is Christmas to NY.

So I would NOT do Easter. do you children get a fall break?


----------



## travel girl 2 (Nov 29, 2006)

We have gone twice in December. Once AFTER the 19th during the kids break and it got more and more crowded as we got closer to the 25th - making it unberable on Christmas - and several parks closed due to capacity issues!

The second time we went from the 7 - 19th of December. We pulled the kids out of school and had the most wonderful time of our lives. We didn't need the late park times since it was so empty. We did the special Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party and stayed until midnight that night and loved every moment of it - even if it was $40 extra each - it was worth it!

I really love the magic of Disney at Christmas, but I haven't been any other time as an adult so I am biased!


----------



## mattman27 (Nov 29, 2006)

I was there with my two kids the last week in Sept. I HIGHLY recommend late Sept. or Oct. The lines were rediculously short so early hours weren't a problem. (if anything they were nice as we had time to go back to Horizons and swim at night.) There were still fireworks at night in Magic Kingdom etc... We will take our kids out of school again if we return. IT WAS WELL worth it. They did have to do homework we got from the school everyday though.

DO NOT go in May (HOT) or March - April as the crowds are noticeably larger. Good Luck


----------



## Carl D (Nov 30, 2006)

mattman27 said:
			
		

> I was there with my two kids the last week in Sept. I HIGHLY recommend late Sept. or Oct. The lines were rediculously short so early hours weren't a problem.


Just my opinion, but we stay clear of September because it is historically slow. As such, attractions have a higher likelyhood of being down for refurb. You may also find many of the small eateries closed during September. Personally I find September to be too much like a ghost town, but your opinion may vary.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 30, 2006)

Carl D said:
			
		

> Just my opinion, but we stay clear of September because it is historically slow. As such, attractions have a higher likelyhood of being down for refurb. You may also find many of the small eateries closed during September. Personally I find September to be too much like a ghost town, but your opinion may vary.



you run that possible in Jan or May too.

Sept is great - even the busy rides 10 minutes and you are on it~~~~ 

my problem in Sept is the sun. It is as hot as it gets in the summer. Without EMH I won't do Sept.


----------



## IreneLF (Dec 1, 2006)

My children generally have 100% school attendance (knock wood) but I always felt guilty about pulling them out of school. 
After one 2 week trip in August where it was 110 degrees with humidity every day (high 90s w/o), I got over the guilt and decided to go during school time.

I have been there three times in early November and the weather has been PERFECT, 78-85 max, not humid and no crowds. Perfect for swimming and nice for park touring. 
 Don't go during "NJ week" as most of NJ does ( ALL schools in state are closed for 2 days, some are closed for 3 or even have the whole week off.) It's not crowded like real vacation times, but why even bother with the extra people? 
End of October or other early Nov. time has my vote for sure. You may not have MK open late,  but the Halloween party tickets can do that for you from 4-midnight,  and you can do other things during the day and save your real pass. MK was open til 9 on a coupl of the days I was there, but not like the 
real crowded/holiday periods where it is a late night every night. Still, with no crowds, you can get so much more done that you might not even need late hours.
The adults will enjoy the food and wine festival, in EPCOT an added plus.


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 1, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> We have gone to WDW the past two Thanksgivings. In 2008, I'll be looking to go at a different time of year. What are your recommendations based on the following criteria?
> 
> 1. Temps in the 70s...mid, to 80s..we want to swim
> 2. Mild humidity
> ...



We enjoy going in early May, crowds are not bad, temps are good, Flower Show is over at Epcot. 

We also like October, but it does seem busier then May. There is the Food and Wine festival (which is a great time for the adults) and MNSSHP (great time for the kids). 

June thru August is HOT! September isn't bad, can be hot, but not too hot. We have gone over the labor day weekend in the past. Its not too bad, crowds are very managable and everything is open. 

Parades are every night, so time of year doesn't matter. What does matter is that during Halloween and Christmas they have special parades. Same is true for the fireworks. Many people will tell you not to go during the holidays, like July 4th, New Years, Easter weeks, but thats when Disney pulls out their best of everything. Yes its crowded, lines are long, but as a Family we have had the best New Years celebrations in Disney.


----------



## llp479 (Dec 1, 2006)

We've been to WDW in every month now except July.  Personally, I like either late Sept/early Oct or February the best.  We were there this past Sept/Oct and had a wonderful time.  My dds only missed 3 days of school because of Jewish holidays and a teacher's institute wrapped around Columbus Day.  We're going again next year for this week, and they will miss 4 days, but one of them is also an early dismissal day.

I try not to have them miss an entire week, so I look for those weeks with teacher's institutes, etc.  It will get much harder to do in another couple of years when 2 of my 3 will start HS.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 23, 2007)

*Okay, I think I've decided on October 2008*

I'm almost certain that October 2008 will be our best bet. Good weather, parades, fireworks, etc. Does anyone know if there is usually a night parade in October, or would this be the parade at MNSSHP? We've seen SpectroMagic now about 7 times, so hopefully something besides that one will be there.

I'd like to be home a week before Halloween, so was thinking early to mid-October. Someone mentioned avoiding Columbus Day weekend?


----------



## beanie (Jan 23, 2007)

*yes on avoiding columbus day WEEK*

we went this past yr and alot of the sothern schools had the week off , so the parks were crowded


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 25, 2007)

The schools in my state have a conference in the middle of October.  That way you would only miss 3 days of school.  Does your state have something like that? 

We love Halloween week.  I dont know if kids want to miss that week from school.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 25, 2007)

talkamotta said:


> The schools in my state have a conference in the middle of October.  That way you would only miss 3 days of school.  Does your state have something like that?
> 
> We love Halloween week.  I dont know if kids want to miss that week from school.



My kids had October 19 off this year, I don't know what day it will be in 07 or 08, no schedules yet.

We definitely want to be home for Halloween, plus I'll need time to make costumes at the last minute  , so early to mid-October would be good, except Columbus Day falls right in there.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 25, 2007)

Denise L said:


> We definitely want to be home for Halloween, plus I'll need time to make costumes at the last minute  , so early to mid-October would be good, except Columbus Day falls right in there.


You should consider making the costumes before your trip. Lots of kids, and adults, wear costumes to the Halloween party.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 25, 2007)

October can still be very hot and it's still hurricane season.  Early November is better.  And International Wine and Food festival is still going on.

My favorite time of year is Mother's Day week.  For my family, it's the best over all time.  Good weather before it gets too hot.  No crowds.  Warm enough if you want to do water parks.


----------



## DianeV (Jan 25, 2007)

There will be dates released of what nights they have the Halloween party and they started end of September this year I think! We tried the party for the first time this year and went on the 27th of Oct. and my daughters who were 10 and 12 loved it! IN fact they want to go again next year

It does cost extra..you dont want to do a park that day. The party starts at 7pm but typically they allow you in at 4pm and you can hit rides during that time and we had hardly any waits.

There is trick or treating with good candy, the parade is just awesome, there are special fireworks and picture taking opportunities (Cinderellas coach, a 'doom' buggy at Haunted Mansion) 

Its just a good time. It does get busy but we didnt find it overwhelming. Now if we had done Halloween night I think it would have been a madhouse

Its a great time of year..weather is usually very nice and not real humid..you do have the hurricane issue but its nothing to worry about in my opinion

The Food and Wine fest is great too. If your kids dont eat much they will still find something they like there. You can usually find out the items ahead of time once someone goes and posts them. Plus there is the good ol USA that has burgers and fries!

If you can this is a great time to go and while its starting to get a little more crowded then it used to be its still better then Easter, Presidents Week and some dates in the summer too (and forget about Christmas!)


----------



## Denise L (Jan 27, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> October can still be very hot and it's still hurricane season.  Early November is better.  And International Wine and Food festival is still going on.
> 
> My favorite time of year is Mother's Day week.  For my family, it's the best over all time.  Good weather before it gets too hot.  No crowds.  Warm enough if you want to do water parks.



Now I'm rethinking early October  . Maybe late October then, or the week right after Halloween?

I was in Orlando in May 1994, our first WDW trip ever. I thought it was really humid and uncomfortable. I don't know if that was typical for that time of year or just a hot week.

I suppose we could go back during Thanksgiving 2008, but it has been cool the past two years at that time, and I'd like some different parades.


----------

